# pictures from transilvania



## dzsenci (May 10, 2010)

here are several photos of my 100 L an 16 L tanks


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi dzsenci,

Nice variety of fish and plants! Neons, Cherry Red Shrimp, Anubias, Ricca, Moss, Marsilea minuta (I think), and a lot of others. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## dzsenci (May 10, 2010)

thx 
a fiu days ago i replanted the tank and i try to keep it clean and beautiful as possible


----------



## dzsenci (May 10, 2010)

to pictures on the moonlight


----------

